# Folk music



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Because it's what I listen to most other than classical I'm giving it a thread.





















Also including some country because I think it's the most unfairly hated genre and it fits well enough.






Any other folk fans here?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Bert Jansch, The Pentangle, Richard Thompson, Sandy Denny, Martin Simpson.

Also American musicians including Harvey Reid, Tim O'Brien, Tony Rice, Doc Watson.

I just enjoying listening to great acoustic string instrumentalists whether it's traditional
or original music. Bruce Cockburn is another favorite. Also Gove Scrivenor's two late 70s
albums on the Flying Fish label.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm pleased to see this thread up here. I have not seriously delved into the folk genre yet, but it's on my to do list in the next year or so. I plan for sure to pick up some Joan Baez material as I like the few songs that I know. All of these artists you've mentioned are unknown to me. I look forward to checking them out!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Many of these artists are quite versatile, and perform electric folk rock, and full on rock as well. Some others I would include in this multi-directional aspect would be Joni Mitchell, and John Martyn. These musicians came up in the late 60s and early 70s when the music was evolving very quickly.

In recent decades there is a whole new crop of folksy type artists who play small venues all over the country and around the world, and who release independent recordings. People like Greg Brown, Brooks Williams, Richard Shindell, Maura O'Connell, John Gorka.

Here's a short list of some favorite albums.

The Pentangle-Sweet Child; Solomon's Seal
Fairport Convention-Full House
Bert Jansch- LA Turnaround; Jack Orion
Leo Kottke-6 & 12 String Guitars; Greenhouse
Martin Simpson-Cool & Unusual; The Collection
John Martyn-Bless The Weather
Joni Mitchell-Clouds
Bruce Cockburn-High Winds White Sky; Circles In The Stream
Harvey Reid-Circles; In Person
Tim O'Brien-When No One's Around; Rock In My Shoe
Richard & Linda Thompson-Pour Down Like Silver
Tony Rice-Native American; Church Street Blues
Gove Scrivenor-Solid Gove
Dave Swarbrick-Swarbrick/Swarbrick 2
Altan-Island Angel

The last two are recommended if you like great fiddle playing.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I like Nick Drake and Townes Van Zandt (Live at the Old Quarter is possibly my favorite album). I don't go for the Peter Paul & Mary stuff though. I guess I like folk-rock, folk-country, folk-blues (Mississippi John Hurt?) but not pure folk.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Vashti Bunyan (the arranger is the same of Nick Drake's Bryter layter)





Tim Buckley





Bill Fay





Baden Powell (the original afro sambas is a great album)


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Folk music is a very broad "genre" , very much like classical.
In my younger days, 30 years ago, I used to go to lots of local "folk" clubs and festivals.

Here's one from one of the UK's past masters





A couple of Eire's best, doing the "Foggy Dew"






Followed by a Scottish jig






and you cant beat a Ceiidh


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Although I'm not a true aficionado of folk in general I lean towards the late 60s & 70s rock/electric variety - in addition to Pentangle and Fairport I'd also include Mr. Fox, who released two good albums in the early 70s and available on the 'Join Us in Our Game' compilation. Although not having heard much of them I remember liking the Strawbs early-ish 'Dragonfly' album when it was lent to me many moons ago. A quite like a lot of Steeleye Span's output up until about the time of the 'Sails of Silver' album - I thought they'd been very consistent throughout the 70s and liked both their acoustic and electric incarnations. I'd also nominate Incredible String Band even they're a little more difficult to pigeonhole.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like when I have mentioned that I like folk music I've been giving the wrong impression. Lots of people here I never heard of, and no Carolyn Hester.


----------

